# ScreamPark Coming to Lexington Ky



## KStone (Jul 2, 2009)

Thought I would put this site out there for people who live near Lexington, Ky. This looks like it could be a great attraction for years to come, if it does well. http://www.scarylexington.com/ Also Scarefest is happening again at Heritage Hall, near Rupp Arena. One of my good buddies helps organize it.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I got a tour of it the other day, it's going to be a good haunt, it's three attractions in one building for the price of one with close to 75 people working it.

If you want to help work it let me know and I'll get you in touch with them.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I might have to make that drive this year.


----------

